# TRIFECTA: Black Friday / Cyber Weekend / Cyber Monday 2018



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Sweet! How do you know the discount applied? As that something that happens at checkout?


----------



## GastonGaudio (Sep 9, 2018)

have you any offer now?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

GastonGaudio said:


> have you any offer now?


Thanks for asking! Our current price point is already much more affordable than anything else on the market, year round. So, we only run one sale a year, for Black Friday/Cyber Monday.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

What about Veterans Discounts?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

sailurman said:


> What about Veterans Discounts?


We do offer a 10% discount to active/retired service members as well as first responders. Please contact us for more information either via the contact us form on our site or direct email [email protected]


----------



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

I just paid full price for it. I can't wait I just wish you guys made a mac osx compatible application. Hopefully I can run windows through virualbox to interface with the USB.


----------



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

Just a heads up. Virtualbox with windows to usb is NOT RECOMMENDED. Just get a windows laptop from a friend instead


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

The best option to run Windows on OS X is via Boot Camp. Its built in to the OS X. Or, if you want to use a virtual machine, then Parallels is the best option. VirtualBox and Fusion don't work well when it comes to USB passthrough on a Mac OS.


----------

